# My band just dropped our demo/EP



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 11, 2013)

We tracked a 3-song demo and released it for the world!

Haha but seriously, check it out and if you dig us, feel free to throw us a like on the facebook


----------



## JeffHenneman (Oct 12, 2013)

Sounds pretty sick, good job. What amps did you use?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 12, 2013)

JeffHenneman said:


> Sounds pretty sick, good job. What amps did you use?



Hey thanks man! We used a Pod HD Pro for the guitar tones!


----------



## GizmoJunior (Oct 12, 2013)

The riff at the beginning of Devastate blew my mind. All the songs sound great and I'm glad you're finally releasing the EP.


----------



## JeffHenneman (Oct 12, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Hey thanks man! We used a Pod HD Pro for the guitar tones!



Nice, I am still rockin a podxt pro. I have thought about jumping to the hd but am torn between that and a axe fx


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 12, 2013)

BCrotchett said:


> The riff at the beginning of Devastate blew my mind. All the songs sound great and I'm glad you're finally releasing the EP.



Thanks man! and I'm glad you dig it 



JeffHenneman said:


> Nice, I am still rockin a podxt pro. I have thought about jumping to the hd but am torn between that and a axe fx



I have a Podxt Live  Haven't used it in about a year though


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 22, 2013)

Which is your favourite song?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 27, 2013)

If anyone cares, it's up for free download!

It's 'name your price' so if you want to pay nothing, just enter 0$!!!! if you want to make a small donation, I won't stop you ;D

Ashes Of Rebirth


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 7, 2013)

2 people dig it? Very nice


----------



## MWC262 (Nov 12, 2013)

I love it man. Just picked it up! Any tips for recording?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 13, 2013)

MWC262 said:


> I love it man. Just picked it up! Any tips for recording?



Thanks man I appreciate it. and in terms of tracking... play everything a million times xD


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds great!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 14, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> Sounds great!



Thank you! We're probably going to record a single sometime towards December or early January  it'll be a lot more 'fun'

But the EP is up for free download, show ya friends!


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 14, 2013)

^ I'll definitely be spreading the word for you dude, looking forward to the single!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 14, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> ^ I'll definitely be spreading the word for you dude, looking forward to the single!



That means a lot my man! I appreciate it :'D

and the single will not disappoint! It's got some shred in it ;D


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 18, 2013)

Guitars need more noise gating or editing. I dont know if this is precisely it but I can hear your palm hitting the strings before chugs among other things. Since you are playing deathcore which is supposed to be tight, edit more pls. The drums are overbearing during the blastier parts and drown out everything, dat snare. The vocalist sounds angry, that is a plus though there is not enough lower frequencies in his shouts and he sounds monotonous, would be great if he did some lows. But aside from the production, the music is decent. I like it when you go melodic and your breakdowns aren't entirely harmless which is rare in "prog" deathcore bands. (I dont think you are actually progressive). 6/10 shows potential.

"Careless and Jaded" is private on youtube. I checked out the demo on bandcamp but you might want to fix that


----------



## dreamer (Nov 18, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Thanks man! and I'm glad you dig it
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Podxt Live  Haven't used it in about a year though




wanna sell it?


----------



## danresn (Nov 18, 2013)

I like the riffs but it sounds too compressed and the palm mutes of the guitars are causing everything to duck. It has also made the snare kind of lose its body if that makes sense. The guitar timing is also a bit out most of the time. 

Sorry to be negative but I thought I should point it out so the next ep/album has the production to match the riffs.


----------



## ReznoERG (Nov 19, 2013)

That extremely fast bass drum in Devestate at 0:20..

I like it though!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 19, 2013)

The point in this ep was to knock out the songs we wrote 2 years ago. Everything now is a lot more fun to listen to  We didn't want to write these songs then trash them completely

and Careless and Jaded:



the original link turned out private some how, but this one should be good


----------



## BobbyBaja (Nov 19, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Guitars need more noise gating or editing. I dont know if this is precisely it but I can hear your palm hitting the strings before chugs among other things. Since you are playing deathcore which is supposed to be tight, edit more pls. The drums are overbearing during the blastier parts and drown out everything, dat snare. The vocalist sounds angry, that is a plus though there is not enough lower frequencies in his shouts and he sounds monotonous, would be great if he did some lows. But aside from the production, the music is decent. I like it when you go melodic and your breakdowns aren't entirely harmless which is rare in "prog" deathcore bands. (I dont think you are actually progressive). 6/10 shows potential.
> 
> "Careless and Jaded" is private on youtube. I checked out the demo on bandcamp but you might want to fix that



Oh but there are lows in there, just didn't wanna be a gurgle fiend ;D


----------

